# Lamy to Emeryville via Galesburg



## printman2000 (Apr 14, 2011)

SWC from Lamy to Galesburg

California Zephyr Galesburg to Emeryville

I have not been keeping up on the rule changes. I know this use to be a one zone trip because the starting and ending points are one zone. Can someone confirm that the rules have changed and this would now be a two zone reward since it travels through two zones?


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 14, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> SWC from Lamy to Galesburg
> 
> California Zephyr Galesburg to Emeryville
> 
> I have not been keeping up on the rule changes. I know this use to be a one zone trip because the starting and ending points are one zone. Can someone confirm that the rules have changed and this would now be a two zone reward since it travels through two zones?



That is correct! Now, for a 1 zone to EMY, you'll need to pay for the trip to ABQ & go ABQ- LAX-EMY.


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 14, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> That is correct! Now, for a 1 zone to EMY, you'll need to pay for the trip to ABQ & go ABQ- LAX-EMY.


Thanks. However, unless something else has changed, Lamy is a border town. Going Lamy to Emeryville via Los Angeles is only one zone.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 14, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> Now, for a 1 zone to EMY, you'll need to pay for the trip to ABQ & go ABQ- LAX-EMY.


I hate to say you're wrong (actually I love to say it




), but you are wrong!

The SWC is the one route that has many border cities. Anywhere from Trinidad to ABQ (including Lamy) is considered a border city between the midwest and western zones.

To the OP, the rules were changed so if you travel through a different zone to get to your destination, you must pay for that zone also. So in your case Lamy->LAX->EMY (all western zone) would be 1 zone, while Lamy->GBB->EMY(midwest and western zones) would be 2 zones!


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 14, 2011)

You can teach old dogs new tricks!!!! :lol: I stand corrected & glad of it!!! :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 14, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> I stand corrected


I'd rather stand aboard a train!


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess this is the only Route that has 2 different border stations for the same zones!?!? :wacko:


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 15, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> I guess this is the only Route that has 2 different border stations for the same zones!?!? :wacko:


Actually, it has 5 border towns. Albuquerque, Lamy, Las Vegas, Raton, and Trinidad. All can be considered in the Western or Central zones.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 15, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this is the only Route that has 2 different border stations for the same zones!?!? :wacko:
> ...


Are you confused yet, RF?



(I know you Florida boys are easily confused!



)


----------



## nferr (Apr 16, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this is the only Route that has 2 different border stations for the same zones!?!? :wacko:
> ...


Is there any place that officially lists the "border" towns. it would be very helpful for planning trips since the Amtrak map only shows basically one on each route for each border.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 16, 2011)

If you notice on the region map, each route has one border city. However on the SWC route, both Trinidad and Albquerque are both listed in both the Central Region and Western Region. There is also a line where the SWC runs between TRI and ABQ. This means that both these stops, plus the 3 others in between, are in both Regions!


----------



## Anderson (Apr 17, 2011)

...is there any chance that we could convince AGR to consider travel between those five cities to be a zero-zone reward as being in neither the MW nor West zones? You know, just have it fall between the zones and not have to apply anything for it?


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 17, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


Think I'm bad now. Wait til next month after doing five days of KIS-STP-KIS :lol: , I'll be so dizzy, I'll think KIS is a border town!!! But, the points will be nice!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 17, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> I'll be so dizzy, I'll think KIS is a border town!!!


You'll probably want to KIS the nearest person! I'm staying away from Florida, until you get back to normal - that will be a *LONG* wait!


----------



## DET63 (Apr 17, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


The probably explains the butterfly ballot flap in the 2000 presidential election!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 17, 2011)

DET63 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > (I know you Florida boys are easily confused!
> ...


You mean the "hanging chads"!


----------



## Anderson (Apr 18, 2011)

What about the pregnant chads? Did they ever give birth?


----------

